# To work one's ass off



## intruder

Pessoal, 

Qual seria a gíria no Brasil e em Portugal pra frase em inglês "to work one's ass off". É tipo trabalhar muito, mas muito duro. 
Creio que a gíria brasileira também deva envolver o c*u ou a b*unda . 

Exemplo. 
_- Para entrar na alta gerência você tem que "work your ass off". _

Obrigado


----------



## guihenning

Para entrar na gerência, você tem que se matar de trabalhar
… você tem que trabalhar muito
… você tem que se foder de trabalhar
… tem que se esgarçar/esgaçar de trabalhar
… tem que trabalhar para caramba/caralho


----------



## intruder

@guihenning 
Por que você corrigiu "alta gerência" para "gerência". Não é assim que se fala "top management" em português?


----------



## guihenning

Eu corrigi “gerencia” por “gerência”, não?! A menos que tenha feito uma edição maior e não me tenha apercebido.
Lembrei de mais exemplos:
… tem que suar muito a camisa
… tem que sofrer mais que sovaco de aleijado
… tem que se matar

Conforme for lembrando de exemplos, vou-os adicionando.


----------



## pfaa09

Em Portugal:
Dar o litro.
Fazer das tripas coração.
Dar o máximo.
Dar tudo e mais alguma coisa.


----------



## guihenning

Aqui servem todas acima, exceto “dar o litro”.


----------



## intruder

acho que também pode ser dito nessa situação "se ralar", não?


----------



## Farias o quê?

Na Bahia,

Para entrar no céu dos CEOs tem que se _lenhar_... _se esfolar vivo_... "_peidar pela bimba_" (mas não bimbar pela peida!)

CEOs = _Chief Executive Officers_.


----------



## guihenning

intruder said:


> acho que também pode ser dito nessa situação "se ralar", não?


Sim


----------



## jazyk

guihenning said:


> … tem que se esgarçar/esgaçar de trabalhar



Esta não conheço e não encontrei nem no Google nem no Twitter.


----------



## guihenning

Eu já ouvi umas boas vezes. De qualquer forma, é perfeitamente inteligível.


----------



## Guigo

Na linha de _esgarçar_, com relação a trabalho extenuante, também já ouvi: esfalfar, esfolar, esbodegar-se.


----------



## pfaa09

guihenning said:


> Aqui servem todas acima, exceto “dar o litro”.


"Dar o litro" (penso que todos os nativos perceberam à primeira) é muito usado no desporto. Significa dar tudo, dar o máximo em campo, ou noutro local.


----------



## Carfer

'_Matar-se a trabalhar_', _'esfalfar-se_'. '_Ralar-se_', pelo menos cá para estes lados, é sinónimo de _'preocupar-se_', _'incomodar-se', 'apoquentar-se' (ex: 'Não me rala nada saber que ...'). 'Trabalhar no duro' e 'ralar-se' _podem andar associados, e frequentemente andam, mas não são propriamente a mesma coisa e não tenho ideia de ter ouvido dizer que alguém se rala muito para significar apenas que se esfalfa a trabalhar. '_Dar o litro_' é, efectivamente, muito comum por cá (e não só no desporto), toda a gente a percebe, mas não sei de onde veio nem que lógica tem.


----------



## Farias o quê?

No sentido literal, a expressão inglesa _work one's ass off_ significa _separar do corpo a região glútea mediante excisão ou resseção do órgão ou com o emprego de ferramentas_.
_
After hours and hours of labor, Juquinha finally succeeded in working his fat ass off_.

Em contrapartida, se Juquinha quisesse recolocar a região glútea, ele decerto a enxertaria nos quadris ou a aparafusaria se de parafusos ela precisasse.
_
No sooner did Juquinha work his ass back on than he made a desperate dash for the bathroom_.

De qualquer forma, ainda no sentido literal, o aparafusamento justificaria uma frase como:

... _managed to screw his ass back on_.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> '_Dar o litro_' é, efectivamente, muito comum por cá (e não só no desporto), toda a gente a percebe, mas não sei de onde veio nem que lógica tem.



Não poderia ser, originalmente, _dar um litro de suor_ ou _dar um litro de sangue_? Por aqui, dizemos 'suar sangue' quando se trabalha em demasia, quando se esforça bastante por um objetivo. Muito usado nos esportes/no desporto, mas em outras situações também.


----------



## Carfer

Guigo said:


> Não poderia ser, originalmente, _dar um litro de suor_ ou _dar um litro de sangue_? Por aqui, dizemos 'suar sangue' quando se trabalha em demasia, quando se esforça bastante por um objetivo. Muito usado nos esportes/no desporto, mas em outras situações também.



É possível, e cá também se diz_ 'suar sangue_', só que não encontro nenhuma referência que explique de onde vem a expressão. Não deixa de ser intrigante, quando na net o que mais há são explicações sobre a origem das frases feitas, muitas delas puras invencionices de gente com muita imaginação, pelo que é de estranhar que não haja nenhuma a circular.


----------



## Ari RT

No Brasil, o que vai-se ouvir com maior frequência é "dar o sangue". As demais opções apresentadas acima também serão perfeitamente entendidas. Com provável exceção de "dar o litro".


----------

